# problems with cutting and blade pressure



## chucky12 (Sep 29, 2012)

I just cant seem to get the right pressure for my blade using heat transfer vinyl. 
I'll do a test piece, all seems good but when it comes to do a few lines it cuts too deep and scrunches all up.

any tips?


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

How is your cutting strip, does it have cuts or grooves on it? Also I've had the same symptoms when my blade was extended to far. Too much down force can cause this.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

the tip of the blade should be barely visible. the cutting strip shouldn't be scored. what brand of cutter and what pressure and what are you cutting? that will help us help you.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

chucky12 said:


> scrunches all up.


Is this the vinyl itself doing that, or the thin clear film over it. Some heat vinyls have that film, which you need to remove before cutting.

Otherwise like the others say, blade protrusion should be just enough to poke through. Let the machine use its down-force adjustment to do the actual cutting through.


----------



## chucky12 (Sep 29, 2012)

its a creation cutter and I think the blade pressure was 91. I had to drop the blade so it would cut it.

went through a heap of vinyl transfer just testing and then stuffing up. 

maybe its cutting too fast,

what speed should it be cutting heat transfer vinyl


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Don't know this particular cutter, but it's also possible the blade is either dull, broken, or is not swiveling in its holder. The manual for the thing should provide starting values for the main types of vinyl.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Just curios but when you say you do a test cut and it works fine, is that from the settings on the cutter?
Just asking because I see people tweak the settings on the cutter and it works fine, but send the job from the software and it doesn't cut right. This is usually because the setting in the software override the settings on the cutter. You can take a look there if you're still having problems.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

hi-nrg-joe said:


> Just curios but when you say you do a test cut and it works fine, is that from the settings on the cutter?
> Just asking because I see people tweak the settings on the cutter and it works fine, but send the job from the software and it doesn't cut right. This is usually because the setting in the software override the settings on the cutter. You can take a look there if you're still having problems.



Creations dont over ride the settings mate.

They cut with the pressure on the cutter but the OP has answered his own question in that he said he had to drop the blade to get it to cut. 

Test the blade holder out of the cutter by dragging it across some vinyl manually once that set keep adjusting the pressure on the cutter until it cuts perfect when doing the test cut from the cutter and then try using software.

Report back on your findings.


----------



## chucky12 (Sep 29, 2012)

dumb question how do i do it manually, just push it down when turned off?




ukracer said:


> Creations dont over ride the settings mate.
> 
> They cut with the pressure on the cutter but the OP has answered his own question in that he said he had to drop the blade to get it to cut.
> 
> ...


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

No take the holder out of the machine. and just drag it across the vinyl. Make sure you dont do it on the dining room table in case you have too much sticking out and it will just go through the backing.

look at it as a drag blade...stanley knife sort of thing ....... that you are moving across the vinyl. set correctly it will cut vinyl and not the backing. Rule of thumb with creations is if you can see the point its probably out TOO FAR.

Once its set correctly and cuts vinyl but not backing . Put it back in machine and set at around 40 and do a test cut. then increase slowly till you get it cutting correctly with normal vinyl. Then replace with t short vinyl and try . But it will most likely be a bit more pressure needed. What brand is your T shirt vinyl.


----------



## chucky12 (Sep 29, 2012)

i have been trying 2, I think the one I just worked with was poliflex. 

I also have proflex PVC which I haven't used yet


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

chucky12 said:


> i have been trying 2, I think the one I just worked with was poliflex.
> 
> I also have proflex PVC which I haven't used yet



Ok as long as its not that cheap chinese ****. That varies not only from roll to roll but metre to metre. lol


----------



## chucky12 (Sep 29, 2012)

ok did the manual test, my goodness didnt know how far the blade would cut, can hardly see it.

tried the proflx pvc and that cut well at 80,85 and 90. slight cut in the clear film at 85.

then tried the proflex PU and that wouldnt cut clean until I got to 90.

does that sound right can there be a diiference between those 2 films


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

PVC = vinyl. PU = polyurethane. Two different types of plastics, so yes, cutting them could also be different. You need to write down settings when you find what works, but also keep in mind you may have to tweak as the blade wears.


----------



## chucky12 (Sep 29, 2012)

thankyou for your help


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

As Gordon says yes many products have different cutting pressures and the Chinese vinyl varies from meter to metre let alone roll to roll.

But yes this is where most people go wrong when first getting a cutter they have too MUCH blade sticking out.


----------



## chucky12 (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so over this vinyl stuff. Did what ukracer said, thought I had it all under control.
went and cut a practice word and again it wouldnt cut, had it set to what I did the other day and now it doesnt work again, makes a groove but doesn't cut it, now i have wasted another 30cm of vinyl. 

I don't know if its the vinyl or the cutter, its so depressing.

trying to make a go of this and I take 1 step forward and 2 backwards.

I am going to buy a silhouette cameo on the weekend and see of that works any better.


----------



## ROSP (Nov 24, 2012)

Make sure the blade is sticking out like less than a cm. I have my vinyl cutter set up to 34g and the frame rate is 300mm

EDIT: I have a "Chinese POS" from USCutter, the SC series and it works just fine. Only thing I Can complain is the quality of the edges sometimes. But then again I realized I paid about 1/3 of what a really good vinyl cutter costs and then I become happy again.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Where did you get the cutter from? 

Its possible the blade is dull or not swiveling as Gordon M suggested.

Are you using different vinyl as 10 grams pressure is not really altering the pressure much. The cutter works on a spring versus electro magnet and are not at all accurate in real terms.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

ROSP said:


> Make sure the blade is sticking out like less than a cm. I have my vinyl cutter set up to 34g and the frame rate is 300mm


I guess you meant to say less than a Millimeter not Centimeter??


----------



## chucky12 (Sep 29, 2012)

might have worked out why its not cutting, the blade/holder is moving up in its cradle while its cutting so the first letter might cut then nothing.


----------



## chucky12 (Sep 29, 2012)

I put a new blade in before I did the testing the other day, I was using the same piece fo vinyl I did my testing on and the blade pressure was 90.
as I found out the holder thar the blade sits in is working its way up the holder while its cutting. I dont know why. I cant tighten it up anymore than it is.
maybe its time to retire this machine. Its a pcut, 7 yo but has probably only done 20hrs of work.




ukracer said:


> Where did you get the cutter from?
> 
> Its possible the blade is dull or not swiveling as Gordon M suggested.
> 
> Are you using different vinyl as 10 grams pressure is not really altering the pressure much. The cutter works on a spring versus electro magnet and are not at all accurate in real terms.


----------



## MR FIX IT (Nov 29, 2012)

Try adding a piece of electrical or duct tape to the holder to make it hold better. The unit maybe worn but if its still receiving commands and moving in my book it still a good tool. You can also buy parts for cutters to replace whats worn. In my experience I send no cutter out to pasture if its fixable for a moderate fee.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Mr fixit has the answer. Put some tape round the cutter holder so it grips better. Should be a simple fix now you found the problem..


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

The first thing to check is to make sure you are inserting the blade holder correctly. On some models there is a lip on the holder that has to go underneath a lip on the machine. I am not familiar with your machine but I have seen this happen before with even the more expensive models.


----------



## chucky12 (Sep 29, 2012)

sorry its on an angle, but do you see how its lifted up, that ridge should be sitting down flat on the cradle


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

That looks like its snapped to me. Which would explain why when you tighten it up it still is not tight. Try unscrewing the knurled nut (on the side) and see if the plastic piece falls off.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

I think the whole unit should set under the holder not on top of it. The lip on the holder should be under the screw not on top of it. That is probably why the side has broken out.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Nope not on a creation. It goes on top. The LIYU has the lip captured and some people mistakenly put it on top like the creation.


----------



## MR FIX IT (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes it is snapped. Now some time and patience yo can epoxy that back together or use rhino glue. If you dont have either a strong piece of wire tie once the holder is in place will keep it from moving or even a tie strap. I have fixed more with less. 

I hope this helps you my friend....


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

MR FIX IT said:


> Yes it is snapped. Now some time and patience yo can epoxy that back together or use rhino glue. If you dont have either a strong piece of wire tie once the holder is in place will keep it from moving or even a tie strap. I have fixed more with less.
> 
> I hope this helps you my friend....


The epoxy may work but if it was me I would take out the blade holder. Drill and tap a hole in the plastic ring that holds the Blade holder and put a grub screw in to keep the blade holder from moving. 

If you dont want to mess with tapping a bolt might well create its own thread. You could use a wing nut spun to the end of the bolt then super glued so it does not undo while crimping the holder (it will not actually need much pressure to hold it to be honest) if you need to change the blade holder a lot.

So many ways to make that cutter work again you do not want to retire it.


----------



## chucky12 (Sep 29, 2012)

yes it is broken. how can I be so stupid not to notice it.

can I get a new blade cradle anywhere. 

did look on the internet but too scared to click on some of the sites, they looked a bit suspicious.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Are you in the USA?/


----------



## chucky12 (Sep 29, 2012)

no australia, but my daughter will be in usa in a couple of weeks


----------



## MR FIX IT (Nov 29, 2012)

ukracer said:


> Are you in the USA?/





chucky12 said:


> no australia, but my daughter will be in usa in a couple of weeks


Well you not in same country so hard for someone here to help you repair it. ukracer gave you another smart idea on how to repair it but its all on your skill level or desire of doing such a repair. You can even fix it with a good rubber-band even tho that's a long shot if not done correctly. I suggest either figuring out how much you are willing to repair it or how much you are willing to pay another person. And Yes you can buy parts on net if you worry about sites then go to site of seller or manufacturer ...


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

In that case look up USCUTTER in google and ask them to price a replacement . In fact here is the link USCutter

Then get it sent to the address your daughter will be at.


----------



## MR FIX IT (Nov 29, 2012)

ukracer said:


> In that case look up USCUTTER in google and ask them to price a replacement . In fact here is the link USCutter
> 
> Then get it sent to the address your daughter will be at.


Good darn idea .... That's perfect ...


----------



## a1kustomz (Nov 30, 2012)

I wonder whats the best setting for a mimaki cg 130 fx to cut glitter flex ultra vinyl? i got a 60 degree blade but whats the best pressure and speed for it? and yes the blade is new any help would be great guys


----------



## MR FIX IT (Nov 29, 2012)

a1kustomz said:


> I wonder whats the best setting for a mimaki cg 130 fx to cut glitter flex ultra vinyl? i got a 60 degree blade but whats the best pressure and speed for it? and yes the blade is new any help would be great guys


Higher speed for more straight lines. More curves and detail slow down a bit. Pressure is adjustable. You have to test the media for best pressure results.


----------



## wonkylogoltd (Apr 18, 2012)

MR FIX IT said:


> Higher speed for more straight lines. More curves and detail slow down a bit. Pressure is adjustable. You have to test the media for best pressure results.


You fixed it mate nice one! 4 years later


----------



## MR FIX IT (Nov 29, 2012)

wonkylogoltd said:


> you fixed it mate nice one! 4 years later


:d:d roflmao


----------

